# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  The Carb Cycling Codex: Κέρδισε μυς και χάσε λίπος σωστά

## gym

Η ζωή είναι μερικές φορές αστεία. Κατά τη διάρκεια της καριέρας μου στο T-Nation μεταλλάχθηκα από έναν χοντρό - γεμάτο λίπος - αλλά ισχυρό άντρα,  σε άπαχο μυώδη και παρά το γεγονός ότι είχα τα χειρότερα "γονίδια για την απώλεια λίπους" στον κόσμο. 
Στο παρελθόν, έκανα τις περισσότερες αλλαγές μου, μέσω μιας χαμηλής σε υδατάνθρακες διατροφικής προσέγγισης, και ως εκ τούτου έγινα κάπως "υδατανθρακο-φοβικός" ενώ πραγματικά πίστευα ότι η πρόσληψη υδατανθράκων μου θα μετατραπεί σε λίπος .




To  αστείο   είναι ότι, ως προπονητής δύναμης, έχω πρόσβαση στους  πιο κορυφαίους διατροφολόγους σε όλα  αθλήματα στον κόσμο. Έχω διαβάσει τα πάντα από όλους .
Η δουλειά του  Dr Berardi και Lowery δεν ήταν σε θέση να με πείσει για την επαναφορά των υδατανθράκων  στη διατροφή μου. Ακόμη και η δουλειά  του προπονητή bodybuilding  Chris Aceto (που χρησιμοποιεί σχετικά υψηλούς υδατάνθρακες, ακόμη και κατά τη διάρκεια της προ-αγωνιστικής  περιόδου) δεν βοήθησε. Όταν κατέληξε σε υδατάνθρακες, έχασα κάθε λογική ικανότητα σκέψης!

Αλλά από τώρα,οι  υδατάνθρακες είναι πίσω στη δική μου διατροφή και διατροφή των αθλητών και των bodybuilders προπονώ. Τι συνέβη; 
Ένα  κορίτσι 135 λιβρών με έκανε να αλλάξω την άποψη μου σχετικά με  την οικοδόμηση των μυών και την απώλεια λίπους. Έχει πετύχει εκεί όπου όλοι οι καλύτεροι εμπειρογνώμονες απέτυχαν!

Αυτό το κορίτσι είναι φίλη μου,η  Christiane, η οποία τυχαίνει να είναι ένα εξαιρετική bodybuilder και προπονήτρια. Πάντα διατηρούσε τους  υδατάνθρακες στη διατροφή της. Είχαμε πολλές διαφωνίες  πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα. Από τη στιγμή που ήμουν σίγουρος ότι οι υδατάνθρακες σήμαιναν ότι θα παχύνω, δεν άκουγα τίποτα από όσα μου έλεγε. Μέχρι ,δηλαδή, που την είδα να γίνεται πιο γραμμωμένη, ισχυρή, και πιο μυώδης ταυτόχρονα, από εβδομάδα σε εβδομάδα.





Τότε ήταν  όταν συνειδητοποίησα ότι πρέπει να κάνει κάτι σωστό! Έτσι, μαζί αναπτύξαμε ένα πρότυπο δίαιτας που θα γίνει το μοναδικό που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω με όλους τους  bodybuilders που προπονώ αλλά και αυτό που εγώ χρησιμοποιώ.
 Αυτή η προσέγγιση επιτρέπει στον αθλητή να κερδίσει είτε μέγιστη μυϊκή μάζα, χωρίς να κερδίζει πάρα πολύ λίπος (μερικές φορές μια μικρή απώλεια λίπους είναι ακόμα και δυνατό) ή να μπει σε αγωνιστική φόρμα, διατηρώντας παράλληλα (ή ακόμα και να κερδίσει) μυϊκή μάζα. Η στρατηγική στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι περίπλοκη και είναι ο πιο αποτελεσματικός τρόπος διατροφής που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ ... και έχω χρησιμοποιήσει κάθε δίαιτα που μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς! 
*Η προσέγγιση αυτή ονομάζεται Carb Cycling.*





*Η λογική πίσω από το Σύστημα*

Υπάρχουν δύο αλήθειες αναπόφευκτες όταν πρόκειται για την οικοδόμηση των μυών ή την απώλεια λίπους:

*1) Για την αύξηση της μάζας του σώματος θα πρέπει να καταναλώνουν περισσότερες θερμίδες από ό, τι χρησιμοποιείτε.

2) Για να χάσετε το λίπος του σώματος θα πρέπει να καταναλώνετε λιγότερες θερμίδες από ό, τι χρησιμοποιείτε.
*
Προφανώς, το είδος των τροφίμων που καταναλώνετε, θα έχει σημαντικό αντίκτυπο στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Εάν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των θερμίδων σας προέρχεται από το πρόχειρο φαγητό, οι πιθανότητες είναι να καταλήξετε  να κερδίσετε  περισσότερο λίπος από ό, τι μύες. 
Ομοίως, αν η ποιότητα της διατροφής σας είναι χαμηλή, ενώ κάνετε δίαιτα, οι πιθανότητες είναι να καταλήξετε να χάσετε περισσότερο μυϊκό ιστό.
Έτσι, είναι αλήθεια ότι αυτό που τρώμε είναι εξίσου σημαντικό με το πόσο τρώμε. Ωστόσο, η συνολική πρόσληψη τροφής παραμένει υψίστης σημασίας όταν προσπαθείτε είτε να κερδίσετε μύες  ή να χάσετε  λίπος.

Ένα άλλο πράγμα που εξετάζεται είναι η επίδραση των θρεπτικών ουσιών στις ορμόνες και την επίδραση των ορμονών στο κέρδος μυών και απώλεια λίπους.
 Για παράδειγμα, η* ινσουλίνη* είναι μια από τις πιο σημαντικές αναβολικές ορμόνες στο σώμα. Επηρεάζει άμεσα την ποσότητα των αμινοξέων και της γλυκόζης μέσα στα κύτταρα μυών. 
Βασικά, η ινσουλίνη είναι υπεύθυνη για τη μεταφορά των "τούβλων στο εργοτάξιο". 
Η ινσουλίνη επίσης προλαμβάνει την κινητοποίηση των θρεπτικών συστατικών που αποθηκεύονται στο μυ, είτε ως γλυκογόνο ή ως ενδομυϊκά  μυϊκό ιστό. Έτσι, εν προκειμένω, η ινσουλίνη ευνοεί την αύξηση των μυών και μειώνει την απώλεια μυϊκής μάζας. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που η  ινσουλίνη χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως από επαγγελματίες bodybuilders.
Ωστόσο, δεδομένου ότι η χρήση εξωγενούς ινσουλίνης είναι εκτός συζήτησης για κάθε φυσικό άτομο που δεν  ενδιαφέρεται για την αποφυγή του διαβήτη και πρόωρου θανάτου, θα πρέπει να τονώσουμε το σώμα μας να παράγει τη  δική  της ινσουλίνη.
 Η ινσουλίνη απελευθερώνεται από το πάγκρεας σε απόκριση μιας αύξησης στο επίπεδο της γλυκόζης στο αίμα (το οποίο συμβαίνει όταν καταναλώνουμε υδατάνθρακες και ορισμένα αμινοξέα). Έτσι, αν θέλουμε να αυξήσουμε την ενδογενή παραγωγή ινσουλίνης, καθίσταται αναγκαίο να καταναλώνουμε  ένα μείγμα υδατανθράκων και αμινοξέων.

Από την άλλη πλευρά, η* γλυκαγόνη*, η οποία είναι *ανταγωνιστική ορμόνη της ινσουλίνης*, προάγει την κινητοποίηση και αξιοποίηση των αποθηκευμένων θρεπτικών ουσιών, συμπεριλαμβανομένων του γλυκογόνου και αμινοξέων. Όταν η διατροφή σας είναι χαμηλή σε υδατάνθρακες, η γλυκαγόνη σας ανεβαίνει στα ύψη, θέτοντας τον μεταβολισμό σε διαδικασία καταβολισμού/κατάρρευσης παρά σε αναβολισμό/μυϊκής ανάπτυξη

Πρέπει επίσης να αναφέρουμε ότι χωρίς λήψη υδατανθράκων, είναι πιο δύσκολο να έχουμε έντονες προπονήσεις δύναμης. Είναι αλήθεια ότι ορισμένα αμινοξέα μπορούν να "μετατραπούν" σε γλυκόζη μέσω της* γλυκονεογένεσης*, και ότι τα *κετονικά σώματα* μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν για καύσιμο μετά από κατάλληλη προσαρμογή που έχει μέσα, όμως, για να πούμε την αλήθεια, μία  χαμηλή/no carb δίαιτα σας κάνει να χάσετε την ικανότητά σας να προπονηθείτε  σκληρά στο γυμναστήριο.

Μπορείτε επίσης να κινδυνεύσετε να χάσετε  μυϊκή μάζα, επειδή το σώμα σας θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να αποφασίσει να διασπάσει μυϊκό ιστό σε αμινοξέα για τη δημιουργία νέων σε γλυκόζη! Θα μπορούσατε "να κάψετε  κυριολεκτικά τα τείχη σας  για να θερμάνει το σπίτι"! 

Τέλος, η μετατροπή της *T4/thyroxine* (η  σχετικώς αδρανής θυρεοειδούς  ορμόνη) προς *T3/triiodothyronine* (η δραστική ορμόνη του θυρεοειδούς) είναι σημαντικά μειωμένη όταν καταναλώνονται ανεπαρκείς υδατάνθρακες. Ένα χαμηλότερο επίπεδο της Τ3 οδηγεί σε μείωση του μεταβολισμού και αυτό το κάνει να χάσει το λίπος πολύ πιο δύσκολα.

Για τους λόγους αυτούς, μπορούμε να δούμε ότι η κατανάλωση υδατανθράκων είναι απαραίτητη, αν θέλουμε να αναπτύξουμε ένα μυώδες σώμα. Ωστόσο, η ινσουλίνη έχει επίσης μία άσχημη πλευρά: μπορεί να προωθήσει την αποθήκευση λίπους, καθώς και να μειώσει  την κινητοποίηση και τη χρήση του λίπους .

Ένα  χρονίως αυξημένο  επίπεδο  ινσουλίνης έχει μια βαθιά επίδραση στην ικανότητα του σώματος να αυξήσει το σωματικό λίπος. Σε ένα σχετικό θέμα, η περίσσεια υδατανθράκων  μπορει επίσης να αποθηκευτει στα λιποκύτταρα. Έτσι, αν πάντα καταναλώνετε μεγάλες ποσότητες υδατανθράκων μπορεί να οδηγηθείτε σε σωματική διάπλαση του θυμίζει τον Michelin Man!


*Τι μπορούμε λοιπόν να κάνουμε;*

Για την τόνωση και μέγιστη ανάπτυξη των μυών χρειάζεστε υδατάνθρακες, και ένα σχετικά υψηλό ποσό για την εκκίνηση. Χωρίς άφθονες θερμίδες και υδατάνθρακες, θα είναι δύσκολο να κερδίσετε ποσότητες μυϊκού ιστού, ακόμη και με υψηλή πρόσληψη πρωτεϊνών. Ωστόσο, το να τρώτε πάρα πολύ και πάρα πολύ συχνά μπορεί να σας βάλει  λίπος. Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα,έτσι δεν είναι;

*Η πρώτη μέθοδος που χρησιμοποιείται από τους  bodybuilders* ήταν να* διαιρούν το προπονητικό έτος σε περιόδους όγκου και γράμμωσης*,  καταναλώνοντας τόνους από θερμίδες και υδατάνθρακες κατά τη διάρκεια του όγκου τους, ρίχνοντας τα στη συνέχεια, κατά την είσοδό τους στην γράμμωση. Αυτό λειτούργησε ... κάπως.
Δεν επέτρεψε σε πολλούς ανθρώπους να κερδίσουν πολλά σε  μέγεθος, αλλά οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς έχασαν αρκετά ένα κομμάτι των νέων τους μυών κατά τη διάρκεια της έντονης περιόδου δίαιτας.
 Για να μην αναφέρουμε ότι αυτοί που καταδικάστηκαν με την κακή ευαισθησία στην ινσουλίνη είχαν την τάση να κερδίσουν πολύ περισσότερα σε  λίπος απ’ ότι μυς  κατά τη διάρκεια του όγκου.
 Επίσης, κερδίζοντας και στη συνέχεια χάνοντας 20-30 κιλά δεν είναι ακριβώς υγιές. Το σώμα τίθεται σε μια διαδικασία άγχους και μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε κάποια προβλήματα υγείας.
Τέλος, από αισθητική άποψη, το να έχετε ένα μπαλόνι 15-20 κιλών λίπους για χάρη  10 κιλά μυών  δεν είναι το καλύτερο πράγμα που έχετε να κάνετε. Στην ιδανική περίπτωση, θέλουμε να δείχνουμε  καλά χωρίς ρούχα τις περισσότερες φορές και όχι  σε λίγους επιλεγμένους  μήνες από το χρόνο. 
"Συγνώμη μωρό μου, όχι με τα φώτα για αυτό  το μήνα. Είμαι στον όγκο."

*Στη συνέχεια*,  άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται οι *Kυκλικές Kετογενικές δίαιτες.* 
Αυτές βασίστηκαν σε μια σχετικώς μακρά περίοδο στέρησης υδατανθράκων (συνήθως πέντε ημερών), όπου λιγότερο από 50 γραμμάρια υδατανθράκων επιτρέπονταν, ακολουθούμενες από μία ή δύο ημέρες  της "φορτώσης με υδατάνθρακα" (Carb Loading).
Αν και είναι πολύ αποτελεσματικό στην απώλεια λίπους, η μακρά περίοδος χωρίς υδατάνθρακες δεν είναι ευνοϊκή  για τη μέγιστη απόκτηση  των μυών. Στην πραγματικότητα, από τη δεύτερη ή τρίτη ημέρα είστε λίγο πολύ σε μια σοβαρή καταβολική κατάσταση. Σίγουρα, υπάρχει μια αναβολική ανάκαμψη κατά τη διάρκεια των ημερών φόρτωσης. 
Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αυτό μπορεί να είναι αρκετό για να αντισταθμίσει το υπόλοιπο της εβδομάδας. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι αρκετό για να αποτρέψει την απώλεια των μυών σε εβδομαδιαία βάση, αλλά όχι αρκετά για να προωθήσει το μέγιστο όφελος των μυών.
Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αυτό το είδος της δίαιτας αρκετές φορές στη ζωή μου και δεν έχετε να ανησυχείτε για την απώλεια λίπους. Ήμουν ακόμα σε θέση να προσθέσω ένα μικρό ποσό των μυών, αλλά ποτέ δεν ήταν σε θέση να κερδίσω πολλά από αυτά σε αυτό το είδος της διατροφής.





*Τέλος, μια τρίτη προσέγγιση* υπερασπίζεται από τύπους σαν τον Dr John Berardi όταν  άρχισε να κερδίζει δημοτικότητα. Αυτή η διατροφική προσέγγιση βασίστηκε στο *να μην  καταναλώνονται  πολλοί  υδατάνθρακες και λίπη ταυτόχρονα  κατά τη διάρκεια των περιόδων  με την κατανάλωση υδατανθράκων όπου υπάρχει αυξημένη  ευαισθησία  στην ινσουλίνη (το πρωί και μετά την προπόνηση).* 
Έτσι, θα έπρεπε βασικά να γίνονται τρία γεύματα με υδατάνθρακες και τρία γεύματα χωρίς  κάθε μέρα.
Αυτή η προσέγγιση είναι σχεδόν  κοντά στο τέλειο για την απόκτηση μάζας  με ελάχιστη συσσώρευση λίπους. Εντούτοις, ανακάλυψα ότι αυτό θα μπορούσε να βελτιωθεί για να έχετε τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα της σύστασης του σώματος.


*Η Λύση*

Η λύση που θα είμαι (επιτέλους) σε θέση να σας εξηγήσω ονομάζεται *κυκλική πρόσληψη  από  υδατάνθρακες*, αλλά θα μπορούσε επίσης να θεωρηθεί ως  *κυκλική πρόσληψη   θερμίδων*. 
Κολλάει στη βασική θεωρία της κατανάλωσης υδατανθράκων μόνο το πρωί και μετά την προπόνηση. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι η ποσότητα των θερμίδων που θα καταναλώνονται και οι υδατάνθρακες θα αλλάζουν κάθε ημέρα. 

*Τι θα επιτευχθεί με αυτό;*

• Θα σας επιτρέψει να έχετε  ημέρες  με τη μέγιστη καύση λίπους και ημέρες με μεγαλύτερο όριο συσσώρευσης των μυών σε κάθε εβδομάδα.

• Θα εμποδίσει την επιβράδυνση του μεταβολισμού παρέχοντας συχνή θερμιδική πρόσληψη.

• Θα ευνοήσει τη μακροπρόθεσμη επιτυχία, επειδή είναι σχετικά εύκολο να ακολουθηθεί, ιδιαίτερα σε σύγκριση με τις πιο περιοριστικές δίαιτες.

*Carb Cycling: Η βασική δομή*

Η Carb cycling βασίζεται σε  τρία διαφορετικά επίπεδα πρόσληψης υδατανθράκων κατά τη διάρκεια της εβδομάδας: υψηλο (τεροι) υδατάνθρακες, μέτριοι υδατάνθρακες και χαμηλό (τεροι) υδατάνθρακες. Ιδανικά αυτές οι  μέρες χωρίζονται σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα προπόνησης σας:

*Εάν προπονείστε  4 φορές την εβδομάδα:*

• Επιλέξτε δύο σας "βασικές προπονήσεις." Αυτές είναι οι προπονήσεις, όπου έχετε την προπόνηση των μυϊκών ομάδων που θα πρέπει να βελτιώσετε περισσότερο. Σε αυτές τις μέρες, έχετε μία  υψηλό (τερη) ημέρα με  υδατάνθρακες.

• Στις άλλες δύο ημέρες προπόνησης, θα καταναλώνετε μέτρια ποσότητα υδατανθράκων.

• Στις τρεις "off " έχετε μια χαμηλό (τερη) πρόσληψη υδατανθράκων.

*Εάν προπονείστε 3 φορές την εβδομάδα:*

• Επιλέξτε δύο σας "βασικές προπονήσεις." Σε αυτές τις μέρες, έχετε μια υψηλό (τερη) ημέρα με υδατάνθρακες.

• Η άλλη προπόνηση έχει ένα μέτριο επίπεδο πρόσληψης υδατανθράκων.

• Μεταξύ των τεσσάρων υπόλοιπων  ημερών της εβδομάδας, έχετε μια πιο μέτρια ημέρα υδατανθράκων μαζί με τρεις χαμηλά ημέρες υδατανθράκων.

*Αν προπονείστε 5 φορές την εβδομάδα:*

• Επιλέξτε δύο σας "βασικές προπονήσεις" όπου  προπονείτε τις  μυϊκες ομάδες που θέλετε να βελτιώσετε  το περισσότερο. Σε αυτές τις μέρες, έχετε  υψηλότερη   ημέρα σε  υδατάνθρακες.

• Επιλέξτε δύο "δευτερεύουσες προπονήσεις." Σε αυτές τις ημέρες έχετε μια μέτρια πρόσληψη υδατανθράκων.

• Την υπόλοιπη ημέρα της προπονητικής σας μέρας και κατά τη διάρκεια "off" ημερών  καταναλώνετε χαμηλό (τερο) ποσό των υδατανθράκων.

_Βασικά, μια φράση θα μπορούσε να συνοψίσει τη φιλοσοφία carb cycling: "Φάτε για ό, τι κάνατε  και πρέπει να κάνετε"_


*Θερμίδες και Επίπεδα Υδατανθράκων*

Όταν έχετε καθιερώσει την βασική δομή σας, θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσετε την πρόσληψη τροφής κατάλληλα. Το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνετε είναι να υπολογίσετε την  ημερήσια ενεργειακή δαπάνη σας: η ποσότητα της ενέργειας (θερμίδων) που χρησιμοποιείτε κάθε μέρα. Αυτό το σχήμα αναφοράς θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για τον καθορισμό και την θερμιδική πρόσληψη θρεπτικών συστατικών κατά τη διάρκεια των διαφόρων ημερών.


*Βήμα # 1: Υπολογισμός του βασικού  μεταβολικού ρυθμού σας*

Βασικός μεταβολικός ρυθμός σας (BMR) με απλά λόγια σημαίνει την ποσότητα της ενέργειας που χρησιμοποιείται από το σώμα σας κατά τη διάρκεια μιας 24-ωρης περιόδου αν δεν κάνετε κάποια  δραστηριότητα. Με άλλα λόγια, εάν είστε ανενεργός για 24-ώρες, θα εξακολουθείτε να "καίτε" το ποσό των θερμίδων που ισοδυναμεί με BMR σας.

Το BMR σας είναι συνάρτηση του μεγέθους, του φύλου σας και της ηλικίας. Επίσης, επηρεάζεται από την κατάσταση του μεταβολισμού σας (υπογλυκαιμία ή κατάσταση υπερθυρεοειδισμού για παράδειγμα). Μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε το  BMR με τους ακόλουθους τύπους (μέσω Harris-Benedict):

_Για τους άνδρες_

BMR = 66 + (13,7 x βάρος σε κιλά) + (5 x ύψος σε εκατοστά) - (6,8 x ηλικία)



Έτσι, για ένα 30 ετών bodybuilder των 220λιβρων (100 κιλά) στο 5'11 "(178cm) θα ανέρχεται σε:

BMR = 66 + (13,7 x 100kg) + (5 x 178cm) - (6,8 x 30)

BMR = 2122 θερμίδες ανά ημέρα

_Για τις Γυναίκες_

BMR = 655 + (9,6 x βάρος σε κιλά) + (1.7 x ύψος σε εκατοστά) - (4,7 x ηλικία)



Έτσι, για ένα 28 ετών κορίτσι των 132λιβρων (60kg) σε 5'6 "(165cm) θα ανέρχεται σε:

BMR = 655 + (9,6 x 60kg) + (1.7 x 165cm) - (4,7 x 28)

BMR = 1380 θερμίδες ανά ημέρα


*Βήμα # 2:* *Προσαρμογή θερμίδων κατανάλωσης στο επίπεδο δραστηριότητάς μας*

Το ποσό των θερμίδων που βρέθηκαν χρησιμοποιώντας τον τύπο Harris-Benedict  είναι ό, τι το σώμα σας καίει κάθε μέρα, ακόμα κι αν δεν κάνετε τίποτα όλη την ημέρα. 
Προφανώς, όσο πιο δραστήριοι είστε τόσο περισσότερο θα κάψει. Έτσι, οι δαπάνες για ενέργεια θα αυξηθούν  όταν το επίπεδο δραστηριότητάς σας ανεβαίνει.

*Για να πάρετε μια επαρκή εκτίμηση θα πρέπει να πολλαπλασιάσετε το BMR σας με συντελεστή επιπέδου δραστηριότητας:*





α) Με την καθιστική ζωή εννοούμε να μην κάνει τίποτα όλη την ημέρα (τον ύπνο και βλέποντας τηλεόραση).

β) Με πολύ ελαφριά δραστηριότητα εννοούμε σωματικά να μην κάνουμε τίποτα. Εργασία ως μια δουλειά γραφείου ή σε έναν υπολογιστή και δεν εκτελουμε καμία είδους σωματική δραστηριότητα κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας μας.

γ) Με το ελαφριά δραστηριότητα εννοούμε με μη-χειρωνακτική  εργασία (γραφείο, υπολογιστή κ.λπ.), αλλά την εκτέλεση κάποιου είδους σωματικής δραστηριότητας κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας (π.χ. άνω του μέσου όρου περπάτημα), αλλά χωρίς σκληρή προπόνηση.

δ) Με μέτρια δραστηριότητα εννοούμε με μη-χειρωνακτική εργασία, την εκτέλεση κάποιου είδους σωματικής δραστηριότητας κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, συμπεριλαμβανομένης και μιας ημερήσιας προπόνησης στη ρουτίνα σας. Αυτό είναι όπου οι περισσότεροι από εσάς είστε.

ε) Με την υψηλή δραστηριότητα εννοούμε είτε την προπόνηση καθώς και μια χειρωνακτική  εργασία ή μη σωματική εργασία και δύο φορές την ημέρα προπονήσεις.

στ) Με εξαιρετική δραστηριότητα εννοούμε μια πολύ σωματική εργασία και την καθημερινή σκληρή προπόνηση.

Έτσι, αν ο  bodybuilder 220 λιβρών με ένα BMR του 2122 θερμίδες / ημέρα είναι μετρίως δραστήριος, η ημερήσια ενεργειακή δαπάνη του ανεβαίνει έως και 2122 x 1,6 = 3395 θερμίδες ανά ημέρα. Αυτό είναι το ποσό των τροφίμων που καταναλώνει για να διατηρήσει  το παρόν σωματικό  βάρος.


*Βήμα # 3: Ρύθμιση θερμιδικής πρόσληψης στο στόχο σας*

Για να κερδίσετε το μυ θα πρέπει να καταναλώσετε περισσότερες θερμίδες από ό, τι σας αναλογούν για κάθε μέρα. Για να χάσετε το λίπος του σώματος θα πρέπει να κάνετε το αντίθετο. 
Ένα 20% αύξηση ή μείωση φαίνεται να είναι ιδανική για τα περισσότερα άτομα. Αυτό δεν είναι μια δραστική αύξηση / μείωση, και έτσι δεν θα πρέπει να οδηγήσει σε υπερβολική απώλεια μυών ή ανεπιθύμητο λίπος ως κέρδος.

Ο Bodybuilder ως δείγμα μας έχει μια ημερήσια θερμιδική δαπάνη του 3395kcals/day. Αν θέλει να κερδίσει μυϊκή μάζα θα πρέπει να έχει  θερμιδική πρόσληψη  μέχρι 4074kcals/ημέρα Και αν ήθελε να χάσει το λίπος θα πρέπει να μειωθεί σε περίπου 2716kcals/ημέρα κατά μέσο όρο.

Σημειώστε ότι ανάλογα με τον τύπο του σώματος και το μεταβολισμό σας, μπορεί να χρειαστεί να ρυθμίσετε αυτά τα στοιχεία. Οι εκτόμορφοι θα πρέπει να αυξήσουν την πρόσληψη θερμίδων ανω του 20% για να κερδίσουν το μέγιστο μυικό ιστό (περίπου 30% είναι το καλύτερο γι 'αυτούς) και θα πρέπει να μειώσουν σε μικρότερο βαθμό, όταν προσπαθούν να χάσουν λίπος (κατά 10% αντί του 20%). Οι ενδόμορφοι θα πρέπει να αυξήσουν μόνο κατά 10%, όταν προσπαθούν να αποκτήσουν το μέγεθος, αλλά η μείωση αυτή κατά 20% είναι επαρκής όταν προσπαθούν να χάσουν λίπος.

Για παράδειγμα, αν ο  bodybuilder μας 220 λιβρών είναι ένας ενδόμορφος  θα πρέπει να καταναλώσει 3734kcals/ημέρα  όταν προσπαθεί να αποκτήσει μάζα (αντί του 4074kcals/ημέρα).

*
Βήμα # 4: Ρύθμιση πρόσληψης θρεπτικών συστατικών για τις "μέτριες ημέρες"*

Η πρόσληψη πρωτεΐνης πρέπει να παραμένει σταθερή κατά τη διάρκεια και των τριών τύπων ημέρας. Τουλάχιστον ένα γραμμάριο ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους είναι απαραίτητη, αλλά ήθελα να συστήσω 1.5g/μισο κιλο του σωματικού βάρους για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα (τόσο 330g/ημέρα για ένα άτομο 220λιβρων).

Όταν προσπαθείτε να αποκτήσετε μάζα, το επίπεδο των υδατανθράκων για τις "μέτριες" ημέρες θα πρέπει να είναι το ισοδύναμο με την πρόσληψη πρωτεϊνών. Έτσι, στην περίπτωση του 220 λιβρών bodybuilder μας, φτάνει μέχρι 330 γραμμάρια.

Έτσι, αυτός  τώρα καταναλώνει 2640kcals/ημέρα (1320 από πρωτεΐνες και 1320 από υδατάνθρακες). Ας πούμε ότι αυτός είναι ένας ενδόμορφος. Αν θέλει να κερδίσει μυϊκή μάζα, η θερμιδική πρόσληψη του θα πρέπει να είναι γύρω 3734kcals/ ημέρα. Έτσι έχει 1094kcals να καταναλώσει με τη μορφή λίπους, κατά προτίμηση καλά λιπαρά. Από το λίπος έχει 9kcals / g, αυτή ανέρχεται σε 121 g λίπους ανά ημέρα.

Έτσι για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε, ο 220λιβρων bodybuilder μας που θέλει  να αυξήσει το μέγεθος του  ,θα πρέπει να καταναλώνει  τα ακόλουθα για "μέτριες" ημέρες:

330g της πρωτεΐνης

330g υδατανθράκων

121 γραμ. του λίπους



Αν θέλει να χάσει  λίπος, η  πρόσληψη υδατανθράκων στον μέσο όρο των ημερών θα πρέπει να καθοριστεί σε 1,25γρ ανά μισο κιλό σωματικού βάρους. Για τον τύπο του δείγματος, μας έρχεται μέχρι 275 γραμμάρια ανά ημέρα.

 Η πρόσληψη πρωτεΐνης διατηρείται στους 1.5g/μισό κιλό του σωματικού βάρους (330g στο παράδειγμά μας) και το υπόλοιπο των θερμίδων είναι σε  μορφή   λίπους.

Στην περίπτωση των endomorphic bodybuilder μας, οι οποίοι θα πρέπει να καταναλώνουν 2716kcals/ημέρα  για να γραμμώσουν, ερχόμαστε με 2420kcals από πρωτεΐνες και υδατάνθρακες, οπότε έχουν  γύρω 300kcals να καταναλώσουν με τη μορφή του λίπους, ή 33g/day.

Για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε, ο ενδόμορφος bodybuilder  μας που ζυγίζει 220λιβρες και θέλει  να γραμμώσει  πρέπει να καταναλώνει τα ακόλουθα για "μέτριες" ημέρες:

330g της πρωτεΐνης

275 g υδατάνθρακες

33g λίπους


*Βήμα # 5: Ρύθμιση πρόσληψης θρεπτικών συστατικών για τις υπόλοιπες μέρες*

Η πρωτεΐνη και η πρόσληψη λίπους παραμένει σταθερή κατά τη διάρκεια της εβδομάδας. Μόνο οι υδατάνθρακες έχουν διακυμάνσεις πάνω και κάτω. Κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας με υψηλό (τερο) υδατάνθρακες, χτυπάμε τους υδατάνθρακες  στο 125% των  μέτριων ημερών. Κατά τη διάρκεια της χαμηλής (ότερης) ημερας  υδατανθράκων, η πρόσληψη μειώνεται στο 75% των μέτριων ημερών.

Για να συνεχίσουμε  με το παράδειγμά μας, οι 220 λίβρων bodybuilder μας θα καταναλώνει:

*1) Όταν προσπαθείτε να αποκτήσετε μάζα:
*
Υψηλές  ημέρες σε υδατάνθρακες = 330g πρωτεΐνης, 412 g υδατάνθρακες, λιπαρά 121 γραμ.

Μέτριες  ημέρες = 330g πρωτεϊνών, υδατανθράκων 330g, 121 γραμ. λίπος

Χαμηλή (οτερες) ημέρες σε υδατάνθρακες = 33g πρωτεΐνη, υδατάνθρακες 247g, 121 γραμ. λίπος


*2) Όταν προσπαθείτε να χάσετε λίπος:*

Υψηλ (οτερες) ημέρες σε  υδατάνθρακες = 330g πρωτεΐνης, 344 g υδατάνθρακες, 33g λίπος

Μέτριες  ημέρες = 330g πρωτεϊνών, υδατανθράκων 275g, 33g λίπους

Χαμηλή (ότερες) ημέρες σε υδατάνθρακες = 330g πρωτεΐνης, 206 g υδατάνθρακες, 33g λίπος




*Βήμα # 6: Ρύθμιση πρόσληψης θερμίδων  καθώς η διατροφή προχωράει*

*Προσοχή:* Κατά τη γνώμη μου ας είμαστε ειλικρινείς, κανείς που προσπαθεί να πάρει μυϊκή μάζα δεν πρέπει να ακολουθήσει μια περιοριστική δίαιτα απώλειας λίπους για περισσότερες από 16 εβδομάδες στη σειρά. Και οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι θα ήταν καλύτερα να κάνουν  χρήση 8-12 εβδομάδες της δίαιτας.

Θα οδηγηθείτε να χάσετε μυϊκή μάζα ή τουλάχιστον να περιορίσετε  την ικανότητά σας να αποκτήσετε  μυϊκή μάζα. Αν δεν έχετε φτάσει στο βαθμό  που θέλετε  μετά από 12 εβδομάδες δίαιτας, να κάνετε 4 εβδομάδες "off" από τη διατροφή σας (να συνεχίσετε να τρώτε με ένα καλό καθάρισμα της διατροφής, αλλά αυξήστε  τις θερμίδες σας) και στη συνέχεια να ξεκινήσετε για μια άλλη περίοδο δίαιτας.

Όταν προσπαθείτε να χάσετε λίπος, θα πρέπει να μειώσετε τελικά τις θερμίδες σας καθώς το σώμα σας συνηθίζει το επίπεδο της πρόσληψης τροφής. Με το carb cycling  αυτό είναι μικρότερο πρόβλημα από τις διακυμάνσεις σε υδατάνθρακες και θερμίδες. Αλλά και πάλι, κάθε 3-4 εβδομάδες θα πρέπει να μειώνετε τις θερμίδες και τους υδατάνθρακες ελαφρώς για να συνεχίσετε  να χάνετε το λίπος στο βέλτιστο ρυθμό.

Ωστόσο, δεν θα πρέπει να προβείτε σε δραστικές περικοπές, καθώς αυτός είναι ο λόγος που οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι χάνουν μυϊκή μάζα, κατά τη διάρκεια μιας δίαιτας απώλειας λίπους. Προτείνω να ρίχνετε περίπου 20g υδατάνθρακες ανά ημέρα ανά 3 ή 4 εβδομάδες. Για παράδειγμα, αν καταναλώνετε 344 g, 275 g, 206 g και, το μειώσετε  σε 324g, 255g, 186g και αν  η απώλεια λίπους δεν έχει επιβραδυνθεί, δεν υπάρχει καμία ανάγκη να μειωθεί  τίποτα .

Όταν προσπαθείτε να αποκτήσετε  μάζα, δεν υπάρχει κανένα καθορισμένο σχέδιο για την αύξηση της θερμιδικής πρόσληψης. Αν μετά από 2-3 εβδομάδες δεν έχετε κερδίσει όγκο, κάνετε αύξηση πρόσληψης των πρωτεϊνών και υδατανθράκων από 25g στην κάθε μία. Κατά την πρώτη, προσθέστε το ποσό αυτό σε γεύμα μετά την προπόνηση σας. Αν μετά από 2-3 εβδομάδες ακόμη δεν υπάρχει καμία αλλαγή, προσθέστε την ίδια ποσότητα στο πρωινό σας. Εάν δεν έχετε ακόμα κερδίσει, προσθέστε λίγο περισσότερο για μετά την προπόνηση σας σε σέικ, κλπ.



Carb cycling: Ναι, φαίνεται να δουλεύει!

*Ανάλυση γεύματος*

Για τη μεγιστοποίηση της απορρόφησης των τροφίμων και το μέγιστο κέρδος των μυών σε σχέση με το λίπος (ή τη διατήρηση της μυϊκής μάζας, ενώ σε δίαιτα) θα πρέπει να καταναλώνετε  6-7 γεύματα την ημέρα. Τρία από αυτά τα γεύματα θα πρέπει να περιέχουν υδατάνθρακες και πρωτεΐνες (πρωινό, αμέσως μετα το μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα, φαγητό και 60-90 μετά την προπόνηση σας). Τα υπόλοιπα 3-4 γεύματα θα πρέπει να αποτελούνται από πρωτεΐνες, καλά λίπη, και τα πράσινα λαχανικά.

*Ο ιδανικός χρόνος για την προπόνηση είναι γύρω στις 10:00 το πρωί.* Αυτό μας δίνει το ακόλουθο *χρονοδιάγραμμα φαγητού:*

_Γεύμα 1 (στο  ξύπνημα)_: Υδατάνθρακες + γεύμα πρωτεΐνης

_Γεύμα 2 (μετά την προπόνηση, γύρω 11:00)_: Υδατάνθρακες +πρωτεινικό ρόφημα

_Γεύμα 3 (12:30)_: Υδατάνθρακες + γεύμα πρωτεΐνης

_Γεύμα 4 (15:30):_ πρωτεΐνη, λίπος, και τα πράσινα λαχανικά

_Γεύμα 5 (18:00):_ πρωτεΐνη, λίπος, και τα πράσινα λαχανικά

_Γεύμα 6 (21:00):_ πρωτεΐνη, λίπος, και τα πράσινα λαχανικά



Προφανώς, δεν μπορούν όλοι να προπονούνται αυτή τη στιγμή. Για εκείνους που έχουν να προπονηθούν *το βράδυ (γύρω στις 5:00 ή 6:00 μ.μ.),* το ακόλουθο χρονοδιάγραμμα είναι κατάλληλο:

_Γεύμα 1 (στο ξύπνημα)_: Υδατάνθρακες + γεύμα πρωτεΐνης

_Γεύμα 2 (10:00)_ υδατάνθρακες, πρωτεΐνες, και τα πράσινα λαχανικά

_Γεύμα 3 (12:30):_ πρωτεΐνη, λίπος, και τα πράσινα λαχανικά

_Γεύμα 4 (15:30)_: πρωτεΐνη, λίπος, και τα πράσινα λαχανικά

_Γεύμα 5 (μετά την προπόνηση, γύρω 18:00):_ Ρόφημα πρωτεΐνης και υδατανθράκων

_Γεύμα 6 (21:00):_ Υδατάνθρακες + γεύμα πρωτεΐνης




Τέλος, όσοι έχουν να προπονηθούν *το πρωί (γύρω 8:00 π.μ.)* θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουν το ακόλουθο πρόγραμμα:

_Γεύμα 1 (στο ξύπνημα):_ Υδατάνθρακες + ποτό, γεύμα πρωτεΐνης

_Γεύμα 2 (μετά την προπόνηση, περίπου 9:00)_: Ρόφημα πρωτεΐνης και υδατανθράκων

_Γεύμα 3 (12:30)_: Υδατάνθρακες + γεύμα πρωτεΐνης

_Γεύμα 4 (15:30)_: πρωτεΐνη, λίπος, και τα πράσινα λαχανικά

_Γεύμα 5 (18:00):_ πρωτεΐνη, λίπος, και τα πράσινα λαχανικά

_Γεύμα 6 (21:00):_ πρωτεΐνη, λίπος, και τα πράσινα λαχανικά




_* Σημειώνεται ότι στην τελευταία αυτή περίπτωση χρησιμοποιούμε ένα ρόφημα υδατανθράκων και πρωτεΐνης το πρωί. Αυτό οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι θα πρέπει να πάρουμε τα θρεπτικά συστατικά όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα, έτσι ώστε η πέψη δεν θα παρέμβει με την ένταση της προπόνησης.
_
*
Θρεπτικά συστατικά ανά γεύμα*

Δεδομένου ότι η πρωτεΐνη προσλαμβάνεται σε όλα τα γεύματα, θα πρέπει να είναι μοιρασμένη. Για παράδειγμα, αν καταναλώνονται 330g πρωτεΐνης ανά ημέρα, θα πρέπει να στοχεύουμε για 6 γεύματα των 55g το κάθε ένα.

Το λίπος προσλαμβάνεται σε 3 από τα 6 γεύματα και θα πρέπει να κατανέμονται ομοιόμορφα μεταξύ τους. Έτσι, εάν έχετε να καταναλώσετε 100 γραμμάρια λίπους, αυτό ανέρχεται σε 33g λίπους σε κάθε ένα από τα 3 γεύματα.

Οι υδατάνθρακες επίσης προσλαμβάνονται σε 3 γεύματα. Περίπου το 50% της πρόσληψης υδατανθράκων σας θα πρέπει να καταναλωθεί αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση, το 25% το πρωί και το 25% περίπου 60-90 λεπτά μετά την προπόνηση. Έτσι, εάν έχετε να καταναλώσετε  250g υδατανθράκων την ημέρα, έρχεται μέχρι 125g μετά την προπόνηση, 75g το πρωί, και 75g περίπου 60-90 λεπτά μετά την προπόνηση.


*Οι επιλογές των τροφίμων*

Έχουμε μιλήσει για τις ποσότητες για ένα διάστημα, αλλά τώρα είναι η στιγμή να μιλήσουμε για την ποιότητα! Μια θερμίδα δεν είναι μια θερμίδα? Δεν είναι όλα τα τρόφιμα που δημιουργούνται ίσα. Για να μεγιστοποιήσετε τα αποτελέσματά σας, πρέπει να βάλετε τα σωστά  πράγματα στο σώμα σας. Εδώ είναι μια γρήγορη λίστα με τις κατάλληλες τροφές για κάθε τύπο του γεύματος.

Πρωινό (υδατάνθρακες +πρωτεΐνη)

Πηγές πρωτεΐνης: ασπράδια αυγών, Low-Carb Grow, τόνο, κοτόπουλο!

Πηγές υδατανθράκων: φρούτα (1-2 κομμάτια για να συμπληρώσετε το γλυκογόνο  του ήπατος), πλιγούρι βρώμης, κόκκους, γλυκοπατάτες, All-Bran δημητριακά, τηγανίτες με φαγόπυρο (χωρίς σιρόπι)

Μετά την προπόνηση (υδατάνθρακες+ πρωτεΐνη)

Υπερπλήρωση με επιπροσθέτο ρύζι για να συμπληρώσουμε περαιτέρω απαίτηση σε υδατάνθρακες

60-90 λεπτά μετά την προπόνηση (υδατάνθρακες +πρωτεΐνη)

Πηγές πρωτεΐνης: κοτόπουλο, τα ψάρια, γαρίδες, άπαχο κρέας 
Πηγές υδατανθράκων: γλυκοπατάτες, καστανό ρύζι, ντομάτες, καρότα, μανιτάρια

Πρωτεΐνη + λιπαρά γεύματα

Πηγές πρωτεΐνης: όλα τα ειδη τυριού , cottage κρέας, ψάρι, κοτόπουλο, γαλοπούλα, τόνος, αυγά, ζαμπόν,!

Πηγές λίπους: τα πρωτεϊνικά τρόφιμα που αναφέρονται παραπάνω, ιχθυέλαιο, σπόρους λιναριού

Πράσινα λαχανικά: 100-200γρ

*
Συμπέρασμα*

Εάν αυτό το άρθρο ήταν κάπως πιο περίπλοκο απο αυτό που συνηθίζω, ζητώ συγγνώμη. Ωστόσο, για να αξιοποιήσετε στο έπακρο τη διατροφή σας, δεν μπορείτε απλά να πλανάστε. Δίνοντας προσοχή στις λεπτομέρειες είναι σημαντικό και είναι βέβαιο ότι θα κερδίσετε στο κοντινό μέλλον.

Αυτό το είδος της δίαιτας έχει αποδειχθεί αποτελεσματικό  στα περισσότερα άτομα. Σε μακροπρόθεσμη βάση, αυτό θα οδηγήσει σε μια πολύ πιο ισχυρή  και πιο λιτή σωματική διάπλαση. Χρειάζεται δουλειά, αλλά οι προσπάθειές σας θα ανταμειφθούν!



Επιμέλεια Αρθρου: Δημητριάδου Ελένη *(Gym)*
Διαδικτυακή Πηγή:http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=811783
από τον  Christian Thibaudeau

----------


## MrWhey

και τις μέρες που δεν έχουμε προπόνηση πόσο υδατάνθρακα να τρώμε???και αυτό για πόσο καιρό να το κάνουμε???σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταβολίζει στην περίοδο του όγκου??

----------


## Fataoulas

πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο

Θα ηταν ομως ευκολο εκει που αναφερει λιβρες να τα μετατρεψουμε σε κιλα? Ετσι θα ειναι πιο κατανοητο στον αναγνωστη και θα κανει τους υπολογισμους του αμεσα

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Yπαρχει λαθος και μπερδεμα στη μετατροπη της πρωτεινης.Ειναι χ κιλα/σωματικο βαρος ενω η Ελενη μεσα το γραψει χ λιβρες/σωματικο βαρος.Ετσι βγαινει το εξωφρενικο ποσο των 330 γραμμαριων πρωτεινης τη μερα :02. Shock: .You mad you didnt find it brahs?  :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

> πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο
> 
> Θα ηταν ομως ευκολο εκει που αναφερει λιβρες να τα μετατρεψουμε σε κιλα? Ετσι θα ειναι πιο κατανοητο στον αναγνωστη και θα κανει τους υπολογισμους του αμεσα


υπολογισε οτι η μια λιβρα ειναι μισο κιλο..




> Yπαρχει λαθος και μπερδεμα στη μετατροπη της πρωτεινης.Ειναι χ κιλα/σωματικο βαρος ενω η Ελενη μεσα το γραψει χ λιβρες/σωματικο βαρος.Ετσι βγαινει το εξωφρενικο ποσο των 330 γραμμαριων πρωτεινης τη μερα.You mad you didnt find it brahs?


το αρχικο κειμενο γραφει..




> At least one gram per pound of bodyweight is necessary, but I recommend 1.5g/pound of bodyweight for better results (so 330g/day for a 220 pound individual).


1.5γρ πρωτεινη ανα μισο κιλο σωματικου βαρους.
κ συνεχιζει.




> So to recap, our endomorph bodybuilder of 220 pounds wanting to gain size should consume the following on "moderate" days:
> 330g of protein


δλδ για ενα αθλητη περιπου 100 κιλων θελουμε *330γραμμαρια πρωτεινης..

*το λαθος που ειναι?

----------


## STIVAS

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hp?t=121703981

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> υπολογισε οτι η μια λιβρα ειναι μισο κιλο..
> 
> 
> 
> το αρχικο κειμενο γραφει..
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5γρ πρωτεινη ανα μισο κιλο σωματικου βαρους.
> ...


το 1.5 γραμμαριο ανα 1 κιλο σωματικου βαρους ειναι.Οχι ανα μισο!!!
Επισης αν το καλοσκεφτουμε τα 330 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ενος ατομου 100 κιλων ειναι τα κιλα του οχι επι 1,5 ουτε επι 2 που λεμε οτι ειναι το συνηθισμενο αλλα επι 3.Δηλαδη τρωει πρωτεινη καθημερινα παραπανω απο 3 χ το σωματικο του βαρος.Η ποσοτηρα πρωτεινης ειναι υπερβολικη ισως ακομα και για καποιον που δεν ειναι νατουραλ γιαουρτακι!!!

----------


## Mikekan

> το 1.5 γραμμαριο ανα 1 κιλο σωματικου βαρους ειναι.Οχι ανα μισο!!!
> Επισης αν το καλοσκεφτουμε τα 330 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ενος ατομου 100 κιλων ειναι τα κιλα του οχι επι 1,5 ουτε επι 2 που λεμε οτι ειναι το συνηθισμενο αλλα επι 3.Δηλαδη τρωει πρωτεινη καθημερινα παραπανω απο 3 χ το σωματικο του βαρος.Η ποσοτηρα πρωτεινης ειναι υπερβολικη ισως ακομα και για καποιον που δεν ειναι νατουραλ γιαουρτακι!!!


Εγώ στα 80 κιλα, παίζω στα 200γρ πρωτεινη τη μέρα! Χ2.5

----------


## STIVAS

Αν δεν είσαι σε υποθερμιδική και με χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους δεν χρειάζεται τόσο πολύ.
Παραπάνω ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης δεν σημαίνει πάντα και καλύτερα και μπορεί να σημαίνει και παραπάνω επιβάρυνση και το παραπάνω που δεν μπορεί να απορροφηθεί είτε θα αποβληθεί ή και μπορεί να καταλήξει και σε λίπος στο σώμα.
Και εγώ έπαιρνα kgΧ2.5 πρωτεΐνη  την ημέρα αλλά ήμουν και 800 θερμίδες κάτω από την συντήρηση και με χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους.
Επίσης ακόμα και για κάποιον που δεν είναι νατουραλ και χρησιμοποιεί χημική υποστήριξη πάλι δεν αλλάζουν τα στάνταρ όσο αναφορά την πρωτεΐνη. Μπορεί να αλλάζουν όσο αναφορά kg επί υ/α και fats αλλά όχι για kg/ πρωτεΐνη. 
Αυτό με τις excessive ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης είναι και λίγο δάχτυλος της βιομηχανίας συμπληρωμάτων. 
Για ποιο λόγο η παραπάνω πρωτεΐνη σε επίπεδο καθημερινών macros να μου να πιάνει παραπάνω θερμίδες όταν δεν χρειάζομαι τόση πρωτεΐνη και μπορεί να μπουν οι θερμίδες αυτές σε υ/α ή fats.

----------


## leftis

Σκέφτομαι να κάνω κάτι σε στυλ 3low/1high . Μπορεί να γίνει? Οι 3 low μέρες να μην έχουν καθόλου υδατάνθρακα εκτός από φρούτα και λαχανικά και η 1 high να έχει γύρω στα 400γρ.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Αν δεν είσαι σε υποθερμιδική και με χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους δεν χρειάζεται τόσο πολύ.
> Παραπάνω ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης δεν σημαίνει πάντα και καλύτερα και μπορεί να σημαίνει και παραπάνω επιβάρυνση και το παραπάνω που δεν μπορεί να απορροφηθεί είτε θα αποβληθεί ή και μπορεί να καταλήξει και σε λίπος στο σώμα.
> Και εγώ έπαιρνα kgΧ2.5 πρωτεΐνη  την ημέρα αλλά ήμουν και 800 θερμίδες κάτω από την συντήρηση και με χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους.
> Επίσης ακόμα και για κάποιον που δεν είναι νατουραλ και χρησιμοποιεί χημική υποστήριξη πάλι δεν αλλάζουν τα στάνταρ όσο αναφορά την πρωτεΐνη. Μπορεί να αλλάζουν όσο αναφορά kg επί υ/α και fats αλλά όχι για kg/ πρωτεΐνη. 
> Αυτό με τις excessive ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης είναι και λίγο δάχτυλος της βιομηχανίας συμπληρωμάτων. 
> Για ποιο λόγο η παραπάνω πρωτεΐνη σε επίπεδο καθημερινών macros να μου να πιάνει παραπάνω θερμίδες όταν δεν χρειάζομαι τόση πρωτεΐνη και μπορεί να μπουν οι θερμίδες αυτές σε υ/α ή fats.


+ 1000 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## STIVAS

> Σκέφτομαι να κάνω κάτι σε στυλ 3low/1high . Μπορεί να γίνει? Οι 3 low μέρες να μην έχουν καθόλου υδατάνθρακα εκτός από φρούτα και λαχανικά και η 1 high να έχει γύρω στα 400γρ.


Μπορεί να γίνει αλλά εκτός από φρούτα και λαχανικά μπορείς να βάλεις και βραστή πατάτα και ρυζάκι μαύρο και κουάκερ. Το θέμα είναι να τον χρησιμοποιείς και να τον επιλέγεις έξυπνα τον υ/α τις σωστές ώρες. 
Για μένα πάντως χωρίς καθόλου υ/α είναι λάθος. Γενικά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις ότι macros θέλεις και ότι δίαιτες θέλεις σε όσες θερμίδες θες με όσα cycle θες αλλά ποτέ κάτω από 30%  καθημερινά στην διατροφή μας ο υ/ας. Μπορείς να κάνεις το 3:1 ή 6:2 αλλά όχι χωρίς καθόλου υ/α. Παίξε 600-900 θερμίδες κάτω για 3-4 μέρες με 40% πρ / 40% υ / 20% F ή άμα θες 40/30/30
Και μία μέρα πάνε λίγο πάνω  από την συντήρηση σε θερμίδες με 30/50/20 και ρίξε άμα θες και μία καλή προπόνηση (ότι ομάδα θες κάθε φορά) εκείνη την ημέρα. 
Ή δοκίμασε κυκλικά όπως το άρθρο ή όπως σε βολεύει και δουλεύει καλύτερα σε εσένα αλλά πραγματικά όχι καθόλου υ/α.
Αυτά τα δοκιμάζεις και βλέπεις τι ταιριάζει σε εσένα σε συνάρτηση πάντα με τις προπονήσεις και το cardio που κάνεις.

----------


## leftis

> Μπορεί να γίνει αλλά εκτός από φρούτα και λαχανικά μπορείς να βάλεις και βραστή πατάτα και ρυζάκι μαύρο και κουάκερ. Το θέμα είναι να τον χρησιμοποιείς και να τον επιλέγεις έξυπνα τον υ/α τις σωστές ώρες. 
> Για μένα πάντως χωρίς καθόλου υ/α είναι λάθος. Γενικά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις ότι macros θέλεις και ότι δίαιτες θέλεις σε όσες θερμίδες θες με όσα cycle θες αλλά ποτέ κάτω από 30%  καθημερινά στην διατροφή μας ο υ/ας. Μπορείς να κάνεις το 3:1 ή 6:2 αλλά όχι χωρίς καθόλου υ/α. Παίξε 600-900 θερμίδες κάτω για 3-4 μέρες με 40% πρ / 40% υ / 20% F ή άμα θες 40/30/30
> Και μία μέρα πάνε λίγο πάνω  από την συντήρηση σε θερμίδες με 30/50/20 και ρίξε άμα θες και μία καλή προπόνηση (ότι ομάδα θες κάθε φορά) εκείνη την ημέρα. 
> Ή δοκίμασε κυκλικά όπως το άρθρο ή όπως σε βολεύει και δουλεύει καλύτερα σε εσένα αλλά πραγματικά όχι καθόλου υ/α.
> Αυτά τα δοκιμάζεις και βλέπεις τι ταιριάζει σε εσένα σε συνάρτηση πάντα με τις προπονήσεις και το cardio που κάνεις.



Ωραίος  :03. Thumb up:  
Θα προσθέσω και 60-70 γρ βρώμη στο ποστ shake. Και καμια φέτα ψωμί κρις κρις (και γαμώ τα μάκρος) στο πρωινό.
Επίσης στο refeed καλύτερα δεν είναι κάτι σε στυλ 40-50-10 ή 30-60-10? Ή θεωρείς καλύτερα 20% λιπαρά?

----------


## STIVAS

Να σου είμαι ειλικρινής ξέρω τι είναι καλύτερα για εμένα και τι με βολεύει γιατί έχω δοκιμάσει σχεδόν τα πάντα πάνω μου οπότε θα το δεις και αυτό εσύ πάνω σου αλλά στο refeed πάντα κρατάω τα fats στο 20% με 30% (ειδικά άμα πιο πριν ήταν στο 10-15%) και η πρωτεΐνη εννοείτε χαμηλώνει στο 30% ή και πιο κάτω.

----------


## beefmeup

> το 1.5 γραμμαριο ανα 1 κιλο σωματικου βαρους ειναι.Οχι ανα μισο!!!
> Επισης αν το καλοσκεφτουμε τα 330 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ενος ατομου 100 κιλων ειναι τα κιλα του οχι επι 1,5 ουτε επι 2 που λεμε οτι ειναι το συνηθισμενο αλλα επι 3.Δηλαδη τρωει πρωτεινη καθημερινα παραπανω απο 3 χ το σωματικο του βαρος.Η ποσοτηρα πρωτεινης ειναι υπερβολικη ισως ακομα και για καποιον που δεν ειναι νατουραλ γιαουρτακι!!!


παμε παλι..
αν εχεις την καλοσυνη μπορεις να μου μεταφρασεις αυτο εδω?




> _At least one gram per pound of bodyweight is necessary, but I recommend 1.5g/pound of bodyweight for better results (so 330g/day for a 220 pound individual)_


γιατι εσυ εδω περα γραφεις οτι εχει γινει λαθος στην μεταφραση..κ σου λεω οτι κανενα λαθος δεν εχει γινει ουτε στο γρ/ανα βαρος ουτε στο συνολο των γραμμαριων.
δλδ ο συγγραφεας γραφει,1.5γρ πρωτεινη ανα POUND(0.45 ΚΙΛΑ περιπου)...δλδ 330γρ πρωτεινης.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ενδιαφερον φαινεται . Θα το μελετησω και θα το εφαρμοσω απο βδομαδα με λιγοτερη φυσικά πρωτεινη.

Διονυση, στο βημα 4 στον υπολογισμο των υδατανθρακων μαλλον εχει γινει κακή διατυπωση.

Στο κομματι αυτο:
"Αν θέλει να χάσει λίπος, η πρόσληψη υδατανθράκων στον μέσο όρο των ημερών θα πρέπει να καθοριστεί σε 1,25 ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους. Για τον τύπο του δείγματος, μας έρχεται μέχρι 275 γραμμάρια ανά ημέρα."

Το 1,25 ανα κιλο τι ειναι; Γραμμαρια δεν ειναι. Ειναι λιγο μπερδεμενο.
Η διαφορα των υδ ειναι 25% αναμεσα στις μερες.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι μαν *εδω* εχει γινει οντως λαθος στην διατυπωση.. :03. Thumb up: ειναι 1.25γρ υ/ες ανα* μισο* κιλο βαρους..
το διορθωσα..

----------


## Mikekan

> Αν δεν είσαι σε υποθερμιδική και με χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους δεν χρειάζεται τόσο πολύ.
> Παραπάνω ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης δεν σημαίνει πάντα και καλύτερα και μπορεί να σημαίνει και παραπάνω επιβάρυνση και το παραπάνω που δεν μπορεί να απορροφηθεί είτε θα αποβληθεί ή και μπορεί να καταλήξει και σε λίπος στο σώμα.
> Και εγώ έπαιρνα kgΧ2.5 πρωτεΐνη  την ημέρα αλλά ήμουν και 800 θερμίδες κάτω από την συντήρηση και με χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους.
> Επίσης ακόμα και για κάποιον που δεν είναι νατουραλ και χρησιμοποιεί χημική υποστήριξη πάλι δεν αλλάζουν τα στάνταρ όσο αναφορά την πρωτεΐνη. Μπορεί να αλλάζουν όσο αναφορά kg επί υ/α και fats αλλά όχι για kg/ πρωτεΐνη. 
> Αυτό με τις excessive ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης είναι και λίγο δάχτυλος της βιομηχανίας συμπληρωμάτων. 
> Για ποιο λόγο η παραπάνω πρωτεΐνη σε επίπεδο καθημερινών macros να μου να πιάνει παραπάνω θερμίδες όταν δεν χρειάζομαι τόση πρωτεΐνη και μπορεί να μπουν οι θερμίδες αυτές σε υ/α ή fats.


Είμαι σε υποθερμιδική, κοντά στο10%!

----------


## beefmeup

> Εγώ στα 80 κιλα, παίζω στα 200γρ πρωτεινη τη μέρα! Χ2.5


+ αυτο που λεει ο φιλος εδω περα..
κ γω οταν ειμουν τοσο χαμηλα(κ κατι πχιο κατω) περιπου εκει επερνα πρωτεινη(220γρ)..νατουραλ γιαουρτακι.
απορω γιατι φανταζουν τοσο περιεργα 80γρ πρωτεινης παραπανω για εναν ανθρωπο 100 κιλων με σχετικα χαμηλο σωματικο βαρος..αυτος δεν θα ειναι νατουραλ γιαουρτακι οκ..αλλα οι ποσοτητες δεν ειναι κ τοσο διαστημικες.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> παμε παλι..
> αν εχεις την καλοσυνη μπορεις να μου μεταφρασεις αυτο εδω?
> 
> 
> 
> γιατι εσυ εδω περα γραφεις οτι εχει γινει λαθος στην μεταφραση..κ σου λεω οτι κανενα λαθος δεν εχει γινει ουτε στο γρ/ανα βαρος ουτε στο συνολο των γραμμαριων.
> δλδ ο συγγραφεας γραφει,1.5γρ πρωτεινη ανα POUND(0.45 ΚΙΛΑ περιπου)...δλδ 330γρ πρωτεινης.


Οκ αφου το pound ειναι περιπου μισο κιλο ναι.Απλα θεωρησα πως μαλλον ηθελε να πει χ 1.5 μιας και θεωρω πως το τελικο χ 3 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους ειναι τεραστιο νουμερο και δεν νομιζω πως ανταποκρινεται σε πολλους

----------


## aqua_bill

ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση, μου αρεσει πολύ.ξεκιναω απο αύριο. θα ανοιξω και ενα log  να καταγραφω πως πηγαίνει.

----------


## pavlito10

επειδη μπερδευτηκα,στον ογκο ή στην γραμμωση το εφαρμοζουμε αυτο??

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Και στα δυο.

----------


## pavlito10

δηλαδη το cheat μου να το βαζω μαζι με μια μεγαλη μυικη ομαδα??

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Μετα απο περιπου 3 βδομαδες που ακολουθώ αυτό το προγραμμα, εχω κανει τις εξης παρατηρησεις:

1. φαινεται να δουλευει καλα.
2. Δεν εχω στερηθει τιποτα
3. Το γενικότερο feeling που εχω ειναι οτι τρωω πολύ. 
4. Ειδικά μετα απο μια high carb day, το μυαλό δεχεται πολύ πιο ευκολα τις χαμηλότερες θερμιδες μια low carb day. Μπορω να πω οτι τις αποζητα κιόλας. 
5. Χανω σταθερα 1 κιλό τη βδομαδα και φαινεται να ειναι πεντακάθαρο.

----------


## leftis

> Μετα απο περιπου 3 βδομαδες που ακολουθώ αυτό το προγραμμα, εχω κανει τις εξης παρατηρησεις:
> 
> 1. φαινεται να δουλευει καλα.
> 2. Δεν εχω στερηθει τιποτα
> 3. Το γενικότερο feeling που εχω ειναι οτι τρωω πολύ. 
> 4. Ειδικά μετα απο μια high carb day, το μυαλό δεχεται πολύ πιο ευκολα τις χαμηλότερες θερμιδες μια low carb day. Μπορω να πω οτι τις αποζητα κιόλας. 
> 5. Χανω σταθερα 1 κιλό τη βδομαδα και φαινεται να ειναι πεντακάθαρο.


Μπράβο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Θες να μας πείς πως το τρέχεις περίπου? (πόσα καρμπ κάθε μέρα κλπ κλπ) 
Η δύναμη στις προπονήσεις πως πάει γενικά? Η προπόνηση στις high carb μέρες νιώθεις να είναι "αναβολική"? Δηλαδή να ανεβάζεις σχετικά εύκολα κιλά και να βελτιώνονται οι ομάδες που προπονείς?  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Καλημερα, περνα μια βολτα απο το log μου. Εχω γραψει τα παντα με λεπτομεριες.

----------


## den23

μπορούμε να παίξουμε με ισοθερμιδική στη συγκεκριμένη διατροφή για recomp??? εννοώ να υπολογίσουμε τις high-low-moderate μέρες χωρίς να προσθέσουμε 20% για αύξηση μάζας η να αφαιρέσουμε για μείωση λίπους...  

και μια ακόμα ερώτηση... είμαι 75 κιλά 1.77... επειδή τα 245 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης μου φαίνονται υπερβολικά άμα παίξω γύρω στα 190, το έλλειμμα θερμίδων που δημιουργείται να το καλύψω με carbs αντίστοιχα η μειώνω k τους carbs σε αυτά τα επίπεδα???  :01. Unsure:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ειμαι στην 4η βδομαδα και εχω χασει 3κιλα ως τωρα αλλά αισθανομαι οτι ψιλοκολλησα. Πως το συνεχιζω;

Επιμενω στα ιδια ή κατεβαζω λιγο υδατανθρακα;

----------


## beefmeup

διαβασε μια το αρθρο πανω σε αυτο..




> Όταν προσπαθείτε να χάσετε λίπος, θα πρέπει να μειώσετε τελικά τις θερμίδες σας καθώς το σώμα σας συνηθίζει το επίπεδο της πρόσληψης τροφής. Με το carb cycling αυτό είναι μικρότερο πρόβλημα από τις διακυμάνσεις σε υδατάνθρακες και θερμίδες. Αλλά και πάλι, κάθε 3-4 εβδομάδες θα πρέπει να μειώνετε τις θερμίδες και τους υδατάνθρακες ελαφρώς για να συνεχίσετε να χάνετε το λίπος στο βέλτιστο ρυθμό.
> 
> Ωστόσο, δεν θα πρέπει να προβείτε σε δραστικές περικοπές, καθώς αυτός είναι ο λόγος που οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι χάνουν μυϊκή μάζα, κατά τη διάρκεια μιας δίαιτας απώλειας λίπους. Προτείνω να ρίχνετε περίπου 20g υδατάνθρακες ανά ημέρα ανά 3 ή 4 εβδομάδες. Για παράδειγμα, αν καταναλώνετε 344 g, 275 g, 206 g και, το μειώσετε σε 324g, 255g, 186g και αν η απώλεια λίπους δεν έχει επιβραδυνθεί, δεν υπάρχει καμία ανάγκη να μειωθεί τίποτα .

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ευχαριστω!  Στραβομάρα , το εχω διαβασει 2 φορες απο το πρωι αλλά ουτε καν το ειδα αυτό!!! Θεούλης ειμαι...

----------


## den23

καμια ιδεα για την ερώτησή μου πιο πανω???  :01. Unsure:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Θα μπορουσες αλλα δε νομιζω οτι θα κερδιζες και τιποτα σε σχεση με μια κλασσικη ισοθερμιδικη.

Ισως παραπανω ενεργεια και καλυτερη αποκατασταση τις μερες προπονησης.

----------


## den23

> Θα μπορουσες αλλα δε νομιζω οτι θα κερδιζες και τιποτα σε σχεση με μια κλασσικη ισοθερμιδικη.
> 
> Ισως παραπανω ενεργεια και καλυτερη αποκατασταση τις μερες προπονησης.


ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.. σκέφτομαι να το ξεκινήσω έτσι για να κάνω ένα μικρό "καθαρισματακι" και να συνηθίσω την διατροφή για αρχή και στην πορεία να ανεβάσω τους carbs  :01. Wink:

----------


## Blackie

Ωραία διατροφή, την ακολουθώ "κάπως", αλλά προφανώς θέλει βελτίωση... Ερωτήματα:

1. Συνηθίζω να γυμνάζομαι μετά τις 9-9:30 το βράδυ... Μεταπροπονητικά (κατά τις 10:30-11) έχω scoop και 1 μέτρια μπανάνα... Στο επόμενο γεύμα 30'-1 ώρα μετά, τρώω υδατάνθρακες, και σε τι ποσότητες; Το περίσσευμα της ημέρας; Το ρωτάω επειδή δε σημείωσες κάτι ανάλογο και φοβάμαι λόγω ύπνου, λόγω του ότι κοιμάμαι 1-2 ώρες μετά.

2. Λόγω δουλειάς, τρώω μεν πρωινό, αλλά το δεκατιανό μου, εκτός του ότι μπορεί να μην το φάω 3 ώρες μετά, αλλά μπορεί και 5 ώρες μετά, δεν εμπεριέχει υδατάνθρακες. Είναι πρόβλημα αυτό;

----------


## average_joe

1. οτι εχει περισσεψει. δες και εδω για περισσοτερες γνωμες Γεύμα προ του ύπνου 

2. οχι απαραιτητα αν θα παρεις τον υδατ. που εχεις θεσει μεσα στη μερα (ουσιαστικα δες το 1).

----------


## Blackie

Το έχω διαβάσει και το τηρώ, δηλαδή, πριν κοιμηθώ τρώω ένα κεσεδάκι cottage με 10-15 αμύγδαλα και πέφτω με τη μία για ύπνο. Το θέμα είναι πως τρώω υδατάνθρακα 1-2 ώρες προ του ύπνου, αλλά για να μου λες πως τρώω το περίσσευμα, τότε καλύπτομαι... Αυτό ισχύει και τις μέρες εκτός γυμναστηρίου, που δεν έχει προηγηθεί δυνατή προπόνηση;

----------


## average_joe

ναι μπορεις να φας μερος του υδατανθρακα που δεν καταναλωσες μεσα στη μερα σου το βραδυ μετα την προπο.
ομοιως και για τις μερες ξεκουρασης, εκει λογικα η καταναλωση υδατανθρακα θα ναι στο low.

απλα να χεις υποψην σου οτι αυτα που σχολιαζονται στο αρθρο αποτελουν οδηγιες που απο κει  και περα εφοσον τις εφαρμοζεις θα τις προσαρμοσεις αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου και οχι απαραιτητα κατα γραμμα.
εγω π.χ. θα εβαζα τη μια high οπωσδηποτε την ημερα που θα προπονουσα ποδια εφοσον εκανα split ανεξαρτητως αν ειναι ομαδα που ειμαι πισω ή οχι.

----------


## Blackie

Εγώ πάντως, με τη διατροφή που κάνω, τις μέρες που δεν πάω gym τρώω 70γρ βρώμη την ημέρα, ενώ τις μέρες που πάω γύρω στα 200γρ πατάτα/ρύζι (40-60γρ υδ.) και 70γρ βρώμη. Αυτό που παρατήρησα όμως είναι λίπος στο στομάχι, ενώ ξεκάθαρα είναι λίγοι υδατάνθρακες... Θεωρώ εαυτόν ενδομορφικό, μιας και ήμουν 120 κιλά (τώρα είμαι 94) Λες να έχω πρόβλημα και να παχαίνω εύκολα ή μήπως αντιδρά ο οργανισμός και δε χάνει λίπος αλλά μυς με αποτέλεσμα να έχω τέτοια αποτελέσματα;

----------


## ArgoSixna

> High(er) carb days = 330g protein, 344g carbs, 33g fat
> 
> Moderate days = 330g protein, 275g carbs, 33g fat
> 
> Low(er) carb days = 330g protein, 206g carbs, 33g fat


Γιατι 344 γρ και οχι 330 ? απο που προκυπτουν τα 14 επιπλεον γρ ?? εχω σκαλωσει βραδυατικα

οκ 275+25% το ειχα 1.5 και οχι 1.25 ..

----------


## ακης ψαρακας

μαγκες επειδη εγω εχασα το μετρημα μπορει καποιος να μου βγαλει ποσους υδατανθρακες και πρωτεινες χρειαζομαι τη μερα??ειμαι 18 χρονων 1,81 και 82 κιλα.οι θερμιδες που πρεπει να λαμβανω τη μερα χωρις να συνυπολογιζω την σωματικη δραστηριοτητα ειναι 1939.στοχος αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι κυριως ογκος

----------


## AnthonySM

Ερώτηση σχετικά με τον διαχωρισμό των γευμάτων.

Για παράδειγμα 3 γεύματα carbs και 3 fats. Εννοείται μαζί με πρωτεϊνη.
Διαχωρίζει στο άρθρο το 50% των carb στο μεταπροπονητικό, 25% πρωινό και 25% 60-90 min μετά το μεταπροπονητικό!
Άρα στα υπόλοιπα 3 γεύματα έχουμε fats.

Η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής, στα γεύματα με fats λέει και veggies, πως λοιπόν γίνεται να μην έχουμε carbs σε αυτά? Και το αντίστροφο εννοείται..

Επίσης, όταν δεν έχουμε προπόνηση πως διαχωρίζουμε τα carbs?

----------


## ArgoSixna

τα λαχανικα μην τα μετρας ως υδατανθρακα

----------


## AnthonySM

ΟΚ. Όσον αφορά τους υδατάνδθακες των φαγητών; π.χ. γιαούρτι, cottage κτλ? Τους μετράμε;

Δηλαδή αν τα macros μου βγαίνουν σε μία μέτρια ημέρα 280γρ υδατ. δε μετράω λαχανικά και τα παραπάνω φαγητά;

----------


## ArgoSixna

Απο γιαουρτι μετρας πρωτεινη υδατ και λιπαρα.

Καλο ειναι να μετρας και την φυτικη πρωτεινη

----------


## AnthonySM

Ευχαριστώ... Άρα μόνο από λαχανικά δε μετράω υδατ, σωστά?
Φυτική πρωτείνη από που?

----------


## ArgoSixna

φυστικοβουτυρο , μακαρονια φασολια ολα εχουνε

----------


## AnthonySM

ΟΚ, κατάλαβα.. Τη μετράω αυτή ούτως η άλλως!!

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

Άρα δε μετράω υδατ. από λαχανικά μόνο (μαρούλι, σπανάκι, πιπεριές κτλ κτλ)...

Όσο για την ημέρα χωρίς προπόνηση? Πως γίνεται ο διαχωρισμός των γευμάτων με carbs?

----------


## SkillBill

πρωινα γευματα υδ/κες βραδυ λιπαρα  :01. Smile: 
γενικα μετραει το συνολικο ποσο προσληψης υδ/κων στη μερα αλλα καλυτερα να αποφυγεις τα βραδινα (οι περισσοτεροι εχουν μειωμενη ευαισθησια στην ινσουλινη οσο περναει η μερα).αν προκειται να βγεις ομως ας πουμε το σαββατο βραδυ σε ταβερνα και το ξερεις,ε προγραμματισε αναλογα το φαγητο σου ωστε να σου μεινουν υδατανθρακες για το βραδυ..οχι για ψωμια βεβαια,αλλα ρυζακι-πατατα!

----------


## aqua_bill

τα νευρα μου. που το χανω ρε παιδιά? εστω 90 κιλα και 2500 θερμίδες.
πρωτεινη 3*90=270 γρ *4 θερμίδες = 1080
υδατάνθρακας 2.5+90 =225γρ*4 θερμίδες = 900
απομενουν 2500-(1080+900) = 580 θερμιδες/ 9 = 58γρ λιπαρά !!!!!!!! 

αν αλλαξω τις θερμιδες το μονο που αλλάζει με τη λογικη αυτη ειναι τα λιπαρά!!! αφου εχουμε στανταρ το βαρος*3 για πρωτεινη και 2.5 για υδατάνθρακα!!!


δηλαδη 43%-36%-21%....ειναι λογικό?

----------


## TheWorst

πολυ πρωτεϊνη , ουδεν νοημα.

----------


## grtech

> τα νευρα μου. που το χανω ρε παιδιά? εστω 90 κιλα και 2500 θερμίδες.
> πρωτεινη 3*90=270 γρ *4 θερμίδες = 1080
> υδατάνθρακας 2.5+90 =225γρ*4 θερμίδες = 900
> απομενουν 2500-(1080+900) = 580 θερμιδες/ 9 = 58γρ λιπαρά !!!!!!!! 
> 
> αν αλλαξω τις θερμιδες το μονο που αλλάζει με τη λογικη αυτη ειναι τα λιπαρά!!! αφου εχουμε στανταρ το βαρος*3 για πρωτεινη και 2.5 για υδατάνθρακα!!!
> 
> 
> δηλαδη 43%-36%-21%....ειναι λογικό?


Γεια σου Βασίλη  :02. Welcome: ,
 Τις σταθερές που χρησιμοποιείς για να κάνεις τους υπολογισμούς σε ποιο ακριβώς σημείο του άρθρου αναφέρονται; μπορείς να το κάνεις quote;
Γιατί για κάθε διαφορετική μέρα, σωματότυπο, στόχο κλπ έχει διαφορετικές μεταβλητές.

----------


## aqua_bill

> πολυ πρωτεϊνη , ουδεν νοημα.


μαλλον δεν το διάβασες καν το άρθρο. Το 3 γρ στο οποιο προφανώς αναφέρεσαι γράφει πως ειναι προσωπική επιλογή του αρθρογραφου. λιγο πιο πανω δινει άλλες τιμές 




> Γεια σου Βασίλη ,
>  Τις σταθερές που χρησιμοποιείς για να κάνεις τους υπολογισμούς σε ποιο ακριβώς σημείο του άρθρου αναφέρονται; μπορείς να το κάνεις quote;
> Γιατί για κάθε διαφορετική μέρα, σωματότυπο, στόχο κλπ έχει διαφορετικές μεταβλητές.


 γραφω τους υπολογισμους μου αναλυτικά. ειναι οι θερμιδες "συντήρησης " με μειωμενο τον υδατανθρακα κατα 10 και οχι 20 % οπως αναφρεται.Πιστευω κατι δεν παει καλα με την ποσοστοση στο διαχωρισμο πρωτεινη υδατανθρακας λιπαρά. Οπως και να εχει ο διαχωρισμός στο αρθρο γινετε με τον εξης τρόπο.: τα γραμμαρια που επιθημεις πρωτεινη * το βαρος σου , οτι βγει επι4 θερμιδες που εχιε η πρωτεινη. Το ιδιο και για τον υδατανθρακα και οτι περισεψει ειναι λιπαρά. οιτιμες μη μοιαζουν "μη φυσιολογικές- συνηθισμένες" εγω κανω λαθος υπολογισμους ή αυτη εινια η ουσια της εν λόγο οπτικής?

----------


## pikkos

Προφανώς, δεν μπορούν όλοι να προπονούνται αυτή τη στιγμή. Για εκείνους που έχουν να προπονηθούν το βράδυ (γύρω στις 5:00 ή 6:00 μ.μ.), το ακόλουθο χρονοδιάγραμμα είναι κατάλληλο:

Γεύμα 1 (στο ξύπνημα): Υδατάνθρακες + γεύμα πρωτεΐνης

Γεύμα 2 (10:00) υδατάνθρακες, πρωτεΐνες, και τα πράσινα λαχανικά

Γεύμα 3 (12:30): πρωτεΐνη, λίπος, και τα πράσινα λαχανικά

Γεύμα 4 (15:30): πρωτεΐνη, λίπος, και τα πράσινα λαχανικά

Γεύμα 5 (μετά την προπόνηση, γύρω 18:00): Ρόφημα πρωτεΐνης και υδατανθράκων

Γεύμα 6 (21:00): Υδατάνθρακες + γεύμα πρωτεΐνης                      :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  αν παρω τον τελευταίο Υδατ στις 10''00 πως θα παω προπόνηση στισς18΄00? λιωμα θα είμαι,,,,τι λετε εσεις?

----------


## GeoNosX

> + αυτο που λεει ο φιλος εδω περα..
> κ γω οταν ειμουν τοσο χαμηλα(κ κατι πχιο κατω) περιπου εκει επερνα πρωτεινη(220γρ)..νατουραλ γιαουρτακι.
> απορω γιατι φανταζουν τοσο περιεργα 80γρ πρωτεινης παραπανω για εναν ανθρωπο 100 κιλων με σχετικα χαμηλο σωματικο βαρος..αυτος δεν θα ειναι νατουραλ γιαουρτακι οκ..αλλα οι ποσοτητες δεν ειναι κ τοσο διαστημικες..


Θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω μια απορια που μου δημιουργηθηκε κανει να παιρνουμε και μια μικρη δοση σακχαρόζης μετα την προπονηση μαζι με πρωτεΐνες η 
μονο γλυκοζη???αν βαζω λιγο ζαχαρι μεσα την προτεινη ειναι καλο???

----------


## beefmeup

κανει δεν κανει,ολα σχετικα ειναι.
εγω δεν το βρισκω απαραιτητο..εσυ για ποιο λογο θες να παρεις υ/α σε εκεινη την φαση,δεν περνεις αρκετο απο τροφες μεσα στην μερα κ πρεπει να βαλεις κ στο post?

----------


## johnnys20

τον υδατανθρακα μετα την προπονιση τον τρωμε κατευθιαν μετα την προπονιση μαζι με το ροφημα πρωτεινης ??

----------


## Chris Nasios

Καλησπερα, με ενα μινι υπολογισμο βρηκα οτι η ενεργειακη δαπανη μου ειναι περιπου 2520 θερμιδες την μερα αν στα 87 κιλα που ειμαι παιρνω 174 γρ πρωτεινης και αλλα τοσα σε υδατα , οι θερμιδες μου βγαινουν στις 1392. οποτε πως φτανω μεχρι το 2520???  ποσο πρεπει να ειναι τα λιπη?? και τι πρεπει να αυξησω ?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## grtech

Γεια σου Chris Nasio, σίγουρα κάνεις σωστά τον υπολογισμό; Για 87 κιλα βγαίνει 87*3= 261 πρωτεΐνη και 87*2,5=218 υδατάνθρακες σου απομένουν 120 λιπαρά οξέα.

----------


## Chris Nasios

> Γεια σου Chris Nasio, σίγουρα κάνεις σωστά τον υπολογισμό; Για 87 κιλα βγαίνει 87*3= 261 πρωτεΐνη και 87*2,5=218 υδατάνθρακες σου απομένουν 120 λιπαρά οξέα.


σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου και καλως σας βρηκα, το Χ 3 μου φανηκε υπερβολικο αν και μετα θα βγαινει μια χαρα, Χ2 το εχω κανει... παροτι 4,5 φορες την βδομαδα κανω βαρη και μερικες φορες διπλες προπονησεις νομιζω οτι το Χ3 ειναι μεγαλο ποσο για προτεινη και φοβαμαι οτι ο οργανισμος θα την αποβαλει!!!

----------


## grtech

:08. Toast: 

Τότε επιχείρησε μια μέση λύση με 200 γρ πρωτεΐνη, ότι αφορά το έλλειμμα που δημιουργείται μοίρασέ το στους υδατάνθρακες / λίπη ή άστο σαν παραπάνω βοήθημα αν είσαι σε περίοδο γράμμωσεις.

----------


## Mikekan

Εγώ θα έλεγα η πρωτεΐνη  x2.5, τα λιπαρά x1 και τα υπόλοιπα υδατάνθρακες. Κλασσική συνταγή που δουλεύει.

----------


## Chris Nasios

> Εγώ θα έλεγα η πρωτεΐνη  x2.5, τα λιπαρά x1 και τα υπόλοιπα υδατάνθρακες. Κλασσική συνταγή που δουλεύει.


ok να ειστε καλα παιδια ευχαριστω

----------


## jimaras22

> ok να ειστε καλα παιδια ευχαριστω



κρις πολλή πρωτεινη περνεις ....1.5 οταν κανεις μια προπονηση και μαξ 2 με 2 προπονησεις.

παραπανω ειναι αχρηστο πιστευω εχθος αν περνεις αναβολικα.

Εγω πολλες φορες τα πηγαινα μια χαρα και με 1γρ[το καλυτερο ειναι να το τεσταρεις πανω σου και να μην πολυακους τι λεγετε στο ιντερνετ ,ψαξου  :01. Smile:  ]

αφου καλυψεις την πρωτεινη βαλε και 0.8 λιπαρα και οτι μεινει υδατ.

----------


## Chris Nasios

> κρις πολλή πρωτεινη περνεις ....1.5 οταν κανεις μια προπονηση και μαξ 2 με 2 προπονησεις.
> 
> παραπανω ειναι αχρηστο πιστευω εχθος αν περνεις αναβολικα.
> 
> Εγω πολλες φορες τα πηγαινα μια χαρα και με 1γρ[το καλυτερο ειναι να το τεσταρεις πανω σου και να μην πολυακους τι λεγετε στο ιντερνετ ,ψαξου  ]
> 
> αφου καλυψεις την πρωτεινη βαλε και 0.8 λιπαρα και οτι μεινει υδατ.


 γεια σου τζιμ αυτο λεω και εγω οτι πανω απο 2 γρ πρωτεινης ειναι υπερβολικο, απο την αλη ολο το υπολοιπο υδατανθρακας θα ανεβω σε κιλα και μαλιστα σε λιπος!! εχω λιγο μπερδευτει με την ολη διαδικασια

----------


## grtech

Για να υπάρχει ένας σχετικός αντίλογος, δεν σημαίνει οτι συμφωνώ με αυτά που λέει το άρθρο.

Συγγραφέας του μεταφρασμένου κειμένου είναι ο Christian Thibaudeau αν πιστεύετε οτι δεν είναι αξιόπιστη πηγή ή οτι δεν ταιριάζει για εσάς ακολουθήστε κάτι άλλο. Υπάρχουν ένα κάρο εναλλακτικές στο site.

Το θέμα είναι να βρείτε κάτι που να εξυπηρετεί τους στόχους σας, να δώσετε πίστη οτι θα δουλέψει και να το ακολουθήσετε κατα γράμμα. Εμπειρικά αυτό που σας γράφω είναι μια τακτική που πετυχαίνει 99%.

----------


## Chris Nasios

> Για να υπάρχει ένας σχετικός αντίλογος, δεν σημαίνει οτι συμφωνώ με αυτά που λέει το άρθρο.
> 
> Συγγραφέας του μεταφρασμένου κειμένου είναι ο Christian Thibaudeau αν πιστεύετε οτι δεν είναι αξιόπιστη πηγή ή οτι δεν ταιριάζει για εσάς ακολουθήστε κάτι άλλο. Υπάρχουν ένα κάρο εναλλακτικές στο site.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι να βρείτε κάτι που να εξυπηρετεί τους στόχους σας, να δώσετε πίστη οτι θα δουλέψει και να το ακολουθήσετε κατα γράμμα. Εμπειρικά αυτό που σας γράφω είναι μια τακτική που πετυχαίνει 99%.


εννοειται οτι δεν κρινω ουτε εσενα για την πολυ καλη δουλεια σου, ουτε τον συγγραφεα.. απλα ρωταω τι μπορω να κανω  :01. Mr. Green:  πως δλδ μπορω να καλυψω τις θερμιδες που ανεφερα.
Συγνωμη αν νομιζες οτι αναφερομαι σε κακο δικο σου ποσταρισμα

----------


## jimaras22

> γεια σου τζιμ αυτο λεω και εγω οτι πανω απο 2 γρ πρωτεινης ειναι υπερβολικο, απο την αλη ολο το υπολοιπο υδατανθρακας θα ανεβω σε κιλα και μαλιστα σε λιπος!! εχω λιγο μπερδευτει με την ολη διαδικασια



για να ανεβεις σε κιλα πρεπει να σε πανω απο θερμιδες συντηρησης και δεν εχει σχεση ποσους υδατ η ποτε θα φας.
αν βαζεις μεχρι 2 κιλα το μηνα σε ογκο δεν θα βαλεις πολυ λιπος ακομα και με υψηλο υδατ.

----------


## grtech

> εννοειται οτι δεν κρινω ουτε εσενα για την πολυ καλη δουλεια σου, ουτε τον συγγραφεα.. απλα ρωταω τι μπορω να κανω  πως δλδ μπορω να καλυψω τις θερμιδες που ανεφερα.
> Συγνωμη αν νομιζες οτι αναφερομαι σε κακο δικο σου ποσταρισμα


Όχι φίλε δεν το εξέλαβα κακοπροαίρετα και είναι δικαίωμά σου να κρίνεις το άρθρο ή οτιδήποτε γράφετε στο φόρουμ μέσα στα πλαίσια τον κανονισμών. Το ρεζουμέ απο αυτό που θέλω να σημειώσω είναι οτι μπορείς να βρεις εδώ μέσα κείμενα διατροφής πιο συμβατά με αυτό που έχεις σαν ιδεατό στην σκέψη σου και να το πιστέψεις περισσότερο οτι θα δουλέψει.  :08. Toast: 

παράδειγμα
Διατροφη για αρχαριους και οχι μονο...
Διατροφή Όγκου
Διατροφή Γράμμωσης
CKD (Cyclical Keto Diet) Manual by Devil
Στοχευμένη Κετογενική Δίαιτα για Απώλεια Λίπους

................................
.......................................
...........................................
..............................................
Τώρα αν θες να δοκιμάσεις αυτά που λέει αυτό το άρθρο τρέξ'το όπως ακριβώς συστήνει ο αρθρογράφος ή άλλαξε τις παραμέτρους, το θέμα είναι να μην έχεις αμφιβολίες για αυτό που θα ακολουθήσεις.

----------


## laptom

"Προτείνω να ρίχνετε περίπου 20g υδατάνθρακες ανά ημέρα ανά 3 ή 4 εβδομάδες. Για παράδειγμα, αν καταναλώνετε 344 g, 275 g, 206 g και, το μειώσετε σε 324g, 255g, 186g και αν η απώλεια λίπους δεν έχει επιβραδυνθεί, δεν υπάρχει καμία ανάγκη να μειωθεί τίποτα "

20gr υδατανθράκων κάθε μέρα εννοείς:
Δευτερα -20gr 
Τριτη -20gr
Τέταρτη- 20gr κοκ για 3-4 εβδομαδες??

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Όχι όχι, 20γρ υδατάνθρακες είναι 80 θερμίδες. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μειώνεις 80 θερμίδες τη μέρα, σε μία μόλις βδομάδα θα είσαι 560 θερμίδες μείον.
Ανά 3 βδομάδες λέει μείωση 20 γραμμαρίων υδατάνθρακα.

----------


## Bruno84

καλησπέρα διαβάζοντας το άρθρο μπερδεύτικα στον υπολογισμό των calories. Eιμαι 73 kg αρα η συνολικη πρωτεινη ειναι 1.5γρ Χ 73kg = 109 gr.  Οποτε τις medium μερες παμε στα 109gr carbs και protein. Τις high ανεβαζουμε 125 πανω παμε στα 136gr carbs  και τις low αφαιρουμε 75% των medium,αρα 81,75 carbs με σταθερη παντα την πρωτεινη στα 109. ΜΕ αυτο  το πλανο για ποσο καιρο δουλευεουμε και τα λιπη πως υπολογιζονται;;;

BMR	                                        	 1.727cal
ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗΣ			*1,6	 2.763cal

ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΕΩΣ  20%				3.000 cal-3.315 cal

----------


## Bruno84

Για τις high μερες εχουμε .....136 gr carbs X4=544 calorie + 108 x4 gr  prot=432 δηλαδη 544cal + 432cal 976 συνολικα απ τα 3000;;; Tι δεν κανω καλα;;;

----------


## albertob30

καλησπερα,

το ξερω οτι εχουν δημιουργηθει θεματα ξανα με αυτο το τοπικ αλλα θα ηθελα επιγραμματικα την αποψη σας επειδη εχω ακουσει πολλες θεωριες περι του θεματος.
ειναι καλυτερο σε διατροφη για κοψιμο χαμηλοι υδατανθρακες τις μερες του off και υψηλοι τις μερες τις προπονησης ή 2μερες χαμηλοι και 1 υψηλοι ανεξαρτητα με την προπονηση? 

ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας.

----------


## beefmeup

για καψιμο λιπους η μονη προσεγγιση ειναι η υποθερμιδικη διατροφη.
απο εκει κ περα αν εισαι αρκετα υποθερμιδικα ,τοτε μπορεις τις μερες της προπονησης σου να αυξανεις τους υ/ες για να εχεις περισοτερη ενεργεια..
οι συνδιασμοι μπορει να ειναι διαφοροι ,αναλογα το προπονητικο σου προγραμμα..αν πχ εχεις μια μερα ωμους ,δεν ειναι καμια βαρια προπονηση σε σχεση με τα ποδια..οποτε αν κανεις 2 προπονησεις ,η μια ωμους κ η αλλη στηθος που ειναι μικρες μυικες ομαδες κ αρα δεν απαιτουν τοση ενεργειακη δαπανη σε σχεση με την πλατη η τα ποδια, μπορεις να εχεις κ 2 μερες χαμηλους υ/ες κ να τους αυξησεις μονο στις πιο βαριες προπονησεις σου.

----------


## IFBB Jo12

Εκει που αναφερει το 50% στο μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα δεν ειναι πολυ δηλαδη αν καταναλωνω 200 τα 100 να ειναι απο απλο υδατανθρακα? σε περιοδο γραμμωσης μου φενονται πολλα και τις ημερες ξεκουρασεις τον υδατανθρακα απο το μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα τον χωριζω στα πρωτα 3 γευματα ετσι ?

----------

